# I am not trying so they tell me to leave.



## SunshineButterfly (Oct 6, 2010)

I am so weak and maybe stubborn. My doctors all say there is not much they can do. I am not helping myself. My doctor told me I dont beleive its anxiety that is causing me to have all kinda of weird thoughts and confusion. Our last session was weird there were moments where I didnt say anything and just looked down and picked at my clothes. I dont drive, I have no friends, I only go out with my mother. I hangout with a cousin who dosnt go out either. I try I do. But its never easy, and dosnt seem like it will get any easier. I am giving up. I know im not the only one. I try. I am trying. Im sik of this! Any tips? or inspiration! :S


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

*don't give up*



SunshineButterfly said:


> I am so weak and maybe stubborn. My doctors all say there is not much they can do. I am not helping myself. My doctor told me I dont beleive its anxiety that is causing me to have all kinda of weird thoughts and confusion. Our last session was weird there were moments where I didnt say anything and just looked down and picked at my clothes. I dont drive, I have no friends, I only go out with my mother. I hangout with a cousin who dosnt go out either. I try I do. But its never easy, and dosnt seem like it will get any easier. I am giving up. I know im not the only one. I try. I am trying. Im sik of this! Any tips? or inspiration! :S


Sunshine, I love you and you're awesome, but therapy doesn't work it you don't make it work. I know it's not easy, but you just gotta push yourself little by little. Maybe it'll be better if you do a combo of meds and therapy. Because the meds could reduce the symptoms while the therapy could make you more comfortable doing the scary stuff. You could start by maybe getting a new therapist and having your mom do stuff with you. If you ever need someone to just talk to, I'm here for you.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What kind of setting are you getting treatment in? Speaking form the point of view of a student psy. nurse no one should be giving up on you like that. If you want to stick with it by all means do, but you will have to put a little bit of effort in too. When you say you try what have you tried to do? 

I see my college councillor weakly and I really hate talking to her just because I hate talking about myself and my weaknesses, But I do. I sit there after she asks a question and wonder why I am here instead I should be answering her, but I push through that.

Are there reasons why you are not helping yourself? Sometimes I find I can be lazy when it comes to self help as I see it pointless and think in the long run it will not help but in reality it does. I have been only getting help for the past few months and I have seen majer changes in myself even though I have a longer way to go yet.

Please stick with it and put a little work in after all it seems you DO want the help and you DO want to inprove, but in reality it will not be handed to you on a plate!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll tell you this. You won't get better by yourself. I'm not gunna sit here and tell you to put yourself out there or that you're special or that you can do this, because you can't. Not alone. I tried for two years to go it alone and got nowhere. Now, not a month into therapy, I have gone to a club dancing, asked girls for their numbers, done public speaking, went to job interviews confidently - all things that I would break down in anxiety just thinking about a month ago. The only piece of advice that I can offer you (besides that) is that not all therapists are created equal. I hit three wackos who had no idea what they were talking about before I found the right program (it's in boston, pm me if you'd like to knw more). You don't have to go to the next school dance or make some new friends. You just have to call the next doctor, go to the next therapist's office, or find a program online. Good luck


----------



## Alsafile (Nov 5, 2010)

You can do it! You have to motivate yourself. Look at what might happen if you don't, years down the line. How badly do you want to improve?


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry if your doctors said that to you, SunshineButterfly. I hope you feel better soon.

I don't know you or your story, but you are trying. Don't let your doctors tell you otherwise. You get up everyday. You go out with your mom sometimes. You go to your doctor appointments. If he's complaining about you being too quiet maybe you should remind him that you have SA, (Sometimes I bring in something I've written, so that way we have something else to talk about). For some people, that's a lot of work right there, and causes a great deal of discomfort and anxiety. I feel like doctors don't always realize how difficult it is for us.

What does your doctor want you to do? Just because you aren't getting the results, doesn't mean you aren't trying. Maybe you can try to explain to him why you are having trouble doing his homework(?), and that him telling you aren't trying is a bit of a slap in the face.


----------

